# This is my family!!! Sorry very pic heavy ;)



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














That is my eustache. He is my little prince. Most affectionate kitty in the world. He is half Siamese and Persian mix.








Now this is my Moffat. She is my mommas girl mostly only loves me and its very mutual. Moffat enjoys baths with her momma and they are both getting toilet trained.


















thats me and my babies  and now my lover !! 
Matthew :::









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

What a great looking family!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love Eustache's black nose!
And I love that your cats are toilet trained! My grandma says she wouldn't want to use the same toilet as a cat. Why not? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolavf (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely family!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I really don't mind sharing the toilet  besides when I go it reminds them to go after. Pretty funny I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Krista2882 said:


> And I love that your cats are toilet trained! My grandma says she wouldn't want to use the same toilet as a cat. Why not? lol



i'd think it'd be the opposite. if i were a cat, i'd be thinking i wouldn't want to use the same toilet as a human! eeuw! ha ha! 
great pic of moffat on the potty! :thumb
and i love eustache in your lover's arm like that. so sweet.


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

curious about your training method! love all the pictures. so priceless!


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Mrgnx11 said:


> curious about your training method! love all the pictures. so priceless!


Agree, how on earth did you train all of them?  I love the name Moffat!


----------



## PHILIPPE & MEI LI (Nov 30, 2012)

welcome, great pics :daisy


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I used the litterkwitter from the beginning when they were kittens. Matthew came up with the name Moffat I called her little miss muffet and he transformed the name into Moffat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the pic where Eustache's head is peeking out just behind yours, and the ones of Eustache and Moffat together.  Wow, Eustache has a whole church named after him in Paris.


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

We need pics of the new member of your family!!! Also, do you have a name yet??


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Mrgnx11 said:


> curious about your training method! love all the pictures. so priceless!


I use the litter kwitter my dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Reemslaw said:


> Agree, how on earth did you train all of them?  I love the name Moffat!


Her name was originally little miss muffet. ( like the nursery rhyme) but Matt kept calling her Moffat so that became her name 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

spirite said:


> I love the pic where Eustache's head is peeking out just behind yours, and the ones of Eustache and Moffat together.  Wow, Eustache has a whole church named after him in Paris.


He comes from a little town near a bigger one called saint eustache in Quebec canada so that is where his name comes from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

RiddickandAgador said:


> We need pics of the new member of your family!!! Also, do you have a name yet??


Meet Oswald !!!



























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

